# Sticky  NEW Fortis Authorized Repair Facility - INFO



## cuckoo4watches

*Fortis has a new retailer and service center in the US as of May 2016. The following press release is from our friends at Worn & Wound and can be found here: http://wornandwound.com/watchbuys-named-fortis-north-american-distributor/*

Released May 16, 2016: Fortis watches in Grenchen, Switzerland has announced that effective immediately *WatchBuys will assume all responsibilities as the sole and exclusive distributor for Fortis Swiss watches in the United States, Canada, Puerto Rico, the Caribbean and the Virgin Islands.*

Fortis CEO Maximilian Spitzy said "WatchBuys was a natural fit for the progression and evolution of our company. Our respective management teams share a common vision of spreading the story of Fortis Swiss watches to a broad range of consumers while taking advantage of newer distribution methods and technologies to establish long-term relationships and client reach."

WatchBuys plans to distribute Fortis watches using a distributor direct to consumer model rather than selling through traditional retail stores. To reflect this change, they have established new direct pricing on all Fortis models. They use a similar approach with Sinn, Hanhart and most of the other brands that they represent.

WatchBuys is of course best known for German mechanical watches, but when we reached out to them about this announcement they shared that "once in a while the chance to represent a non-German brand comes along that simply makes sense for us, and we are honored to have been chosen by Fortis in Switzerland. Their watch designs, build quality and the way they run their company blends well with the other brands that we represent".

WatchBuys plans to feature Fortis watches at their 2016 Road Show events so you may see them in person. They have just announced the first three cities for their Road Shows this year: San Francisco, New York and Orange County, CA: http://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/WatchBuys-Road-Shows-d35.htm

In conjunction with this announcement, *WatchBuys and Fortis have named RGM as the new North American Service Center* *for Fortis Swiss watches*. Roland Murphy and his team of watchmakers based in Pennsylvania will handle warranty and after warranty repairs with full access to genuine Fortis parts in Grenchen, Switzerland.

We plan a number of Fortis watch reviews over the next few months, including many that were just released at BaselWorld 2016.

To see the Fortis watch collection, please follow this link: http://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/fortiswatches.asp


----------



## prajna

*Update on my experience with servicing my Flieger Alarm directly with Fortis*

I had contacted Fortis back in November, and decided to send my watch back to its birthplace for service and repair. The Fortis folks are pleasant, and communicating via email worked out well. I sent the watch in December, and received it yesterday. The servicing job looks clean, no issues to report. I suppose "time will tell" if there are any.

The screw-on crown was replaced as is the standard procedure, and the new crown is also nice and big like the original, I believe it's the same in diameter. The screw-on crown was thicker, understandably.

If you live in the US, and are willing to deal with the hassle of filling out customs forms, it costs around $100 to ship via Fedex, depending on the value you declare. Up to $2500 shouldn't be a problem, but higher amounts cause the bureaucracy Medusa to rear more of its ugly heads, I didn't have the patience to get to the bottom of it (maybe someone can fill in the blanks here).

So after 4 months of not wearing this watch, I'm wearing it today, and enjoying it very much!

*UPDATE (3 hours later)*

Haha, well, I jinxed it. There is a problem after all. The chronograph seconds hand skips, or catches which slows the watch down. It lost 3 minutes in the 4 hours the chronograph was on. It was smooth yesterday for the few minutes I tried it. This isn't the thread for this, I just wanted to give a complete picture. If anyone has any insight on what could be the cause (besides sending it back again, since it is under warranty), I'd really appreciate a PM! :think:


----------



## jbbusybee

Page and Cooper have been appointed the official Fortis Servicing and Repair centre in the UK.

We carry an extensive range of spare parts and components and work closely with Fortis in Grenchen for all specialist parts and technical matters.

Our watchmakers are BHI or BCWMG approved and have many years experience. We have worked closely with Fortis to establish a thorough and comprehensive service plan.

As is usual with Page and Cooper we will be filming and interviewing our watchmakers so that you can see who is working on your watch and how we work.

All UK inquiries [email protected]


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

There is an Ebay seller,user name "worldwatchjewelry" who states in their Fortis sales adds that they are an Authorized Fortis Service Center....


----------



## [email protected]

E8ArmyDiver said:


> There is an Ebay seller,user name "worldwatchjewelry" who states in their Fortis sales adds that they are an Authorized Fortis Service Center....


... and do you recommend In need of service

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------

